# Putting On A Shine???



## Kroll (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys I would like to clean up some of my machine tables like on the mill.Cleaning up cutting fluid,scraping the rust off and putting on alittle shine kinda like when it was new back in the 50's.I was looking at those scotch brite pads that go on small die grinders like the roto locks that Enco has on sale.I see there are some for removing metal,rust,paint,deburring etc.But what should I be looking for that will bring back somewhat of a shine to an old surface?In the past I would just use wet/dry automotive sandpaper and a block spraying down with some WD40 and it does work but its very time consuming.Any throughs or ideals,links etc and suggestions????


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 30, 2015)

I would guess that a buffing pad with some automotive rubbing compound would work.  I personally like the matte finish that the Scotch Brite pads produce.

Bob


----------



## ch2co (Jul 30, 2015)

It sort of depends on how shiny you want it to be, and how rusty and pitted is it?  Do you want a mirror like shine? I, wouldn't.
As far a abrasives, I have found that actual 3M brand (ScotchBrite etc.) abrasives although pricier, are far superior to all the rest,
and well worth the extra cost. The fine or extra fine ScotchBrite disks and pads should do you well.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just use a Norton sharpening stone to remove the burrs, scotch-brite will put waves into your table and affect accuracy.  A little steel wool and some kerosene/naphtha/rubbing alcohol will also do wonders to brighten it up


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 31, 2015)

Scotchbrite does/can remove material. A hand rub down won't take off an appreciable amount, but I would never power abrade a machine surface. Buffing with  lambswool bonnet would probably shine it up, but really......unless you are putting a showroom together, a bit of patina is expected on machinery. Cast iron doesn't stay shiny long anyway, given normal exposure to cutting fluids and oils.


----------



## Kroll (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the replys.I been watching those automotive shows seen them using those power scotchbrite pads so I was wondering about them for polishing just a tad.Na not looking for "I can see may self"moments but just enough to tell that I did clean it alittle.As Tony knows here in the south the dang humidity works its magic 24/7.


----------

